# Last Day of Shopping!



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

So today is my last day of shopping before I go get Baby Girl (name still undecided :roll: I want it to be perfect)

SO This is what I have thus far

-Heating Lamp (Flukers 10")
-CHE (100 watts)
-Thermometer (Marina Aqua)
-Thermostate (Zilla 1000)
-Wheel (On the way, Carolina Storm hopefully it will get here soon )
-Fleece (On the way as well, going to buy some extra piece anyways that i will use now and cut up later)
-Toothbrush (Got it a long time ago from the dentist but never used it lol)
-Already had some coroplast lying around SO convenient that we were doing renos lol

SO That means I have to buy today

-Cat food (Purina One Kitten)
- Bowls for water and food and treats
-Rectangle pie tins for litterbox  Ganna try!
-Lamp for light source
-Aveeno Body Wash
-Igloo!
-More Cubes for my C&C because I want to make it two stories high 

I'm not getting mealies yet I'm going to wait til she's all settled and her poop gets normal before that. I also wont be getting a timer for my light just yet because I get up at 8am everyday anyways so it wont be that hard to turn her light on 
If I'm missing anything I would love to know!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Make sure you have railings for that 2 story cage, hedgehogs aren't the smartest when it comes to heights and you don't wanna risk having it fall and get severely hurt.

The CSW should already come with a littler pan to go underneath it but try the pie plates if your CSW doesn't come with a littler pan.

Make sure you get ceramic bowls or bowls that are weighty so that your hedgie doesn't flip them over.

I don't know what litter you plan to use but I would suggest using Yesterdays News Unscented (you can get it at any pet store or Walmart) because it won't get stuck in your hedgies private parts or in any other openings like the eyes, ears, nose etc...

Instead of using aveeno body wash you should use aveeno oatmeal bath. I get mine at walmart in the baby section. It comes in a bx and there are usually 6 packs in the box. And you can also use flaxseed oil in a rinse for your hedgie after you bathe them.

Good luck!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have everything under control!  Now all you need to do is be prepared to take lots of pictures to show off to everyone!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

FLAXSEED! Thats what I need!

By two stories I meant like storage at the bottom lol im too excited to explain  

Im going to be using toilet paper for the litter, because its free and I was going to use Carefresh and saw it could have mites and thats not cool  

Im getting the CSBW which doesnt come with a litterpan, but I doubt they are very much at like Bulk Barn or something  

I think Im going to buy some oatmeal too so i when shes quilling i'll be able to just give her a quick oatmeal soak to soothe that itchy skin 

Oh yeah lots and lots of pictures I might take a video on the way there


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your all set. It looks like you really know what your doing! Good luck!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

WOWOOHOOO! Sorry, nothing important to add, I am just super excited for you!! It will totally be worse than Christmas eve as a 6 year old for your tonight, so sorry... but you are getting a wee baby girl hedgie tomorrow!!!

So jealous!!! 

lol

HHAHAH, although I have 2 hedgies of my own to maul... one is just far pricklier than the other.


----------

